# Really, Fine Home Building?



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

A good safe tips for the stupid hacks out there


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Filled with water.......?

So when you fall and break your leg, you can also get soaked.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Or when you dump them, you ruin the particle board subfloor.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I got a better bucket tip for all the hacks out there :laughing:


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Anti-wingnut said:


> A good safe tips for the stupid hacks out there


I thought the same thing when I saw that


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

greg24k said:


> I got a better bucket tip for all the hacks out there :laughing:


Don't judge too harshly... He might just be an advanced "bucket walker"... :whistling







The irony of holding the ladder for stabilization while bucket walking on two buckets at the end must have been lost on the videographer... :laughing:


Sometimes, a scaffold and ladder are just not enough... 








.


----------



## CharlieDelta (Aug 17, 2016)

Maybe if you're lucky when you fall your head will land in the bucket.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

CharlieDelta said:


> Maybe if you're lucky when you fall your head will land in the bucket.


LOL... guess that depends on how much alcohol is involved... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Tear down and reassemble every 6 feet? Who thinks that's a good idea.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I say we stop giving these hacks good ideas and let Darwin sort out the mess.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

"Need to reach up a little higher at your work site? You could go all the way out to your vehicle, grab a ladder, and risk banging up walls on the way in. But there's a better way..."

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Here is one more tip :laughing:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

That is a tall ceiling, so much for installing a fixture hoist. I would have no worries doing that.

I have and Im sure most of us have stood on buckets they can be very convenient height. What amazes me the most with the guy on the three buckets are how he got up on them without other stepping buckets.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

greg24k said:


> Here is one more tip :laughing:


At least that guy has it right - buckets upside down.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

hdavis said:


> At least that guy has it right - buckets upside down.


I was about to do an identical post on that pict!:laughing:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Railman said:


> I was about to do an identical post on that pict!:laughing:


And I was just about to ask if that person was somebody Greg knew, or if it was a random photo.

Look, there's a real but simple trick to using buckets safely: Never EVER let anybody take a snap of you on one, and it'll be just fine.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

SmallTownGuy said:


> And I was just about to ask if that person was somebody Greg knew, or if it was a random photo.
> 
> Look, there's a real but simple trick to using buckets safely: Never EVER let anybody take a snap of you on one, and it'll be just fine.


Thats a random picture but I seen someone doing that with a smaller ladder. I remember telling him when I saw that "everyday you learn something new":laughing: About a month later I saw him with a broken collarbone, but not from a bucket dive it was a scaffold I was gonna ask him how he managed that but I was next in line to pay.:laughing:


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Guy I know fell off a bucket he was standing on and almost chopped his hand off. 

He was using a 7" grinder to remove mortar from a stone wall, bucket kicked out and the grinder damn near cut through his wrist. 

He never carries his cell phone on him. Just so happened to have it on him that day. Didn't know the house number he was at, but knew the street name and remembered there were 2 mail boxes in front. That information was enough to give to the 911 operator so ambulance could locate him. Otherwise he would have died.

16 hours of surgery to reattach everything. He's functional, but he'll never be able to work again. 

Everytime I stand on a bucket to do something, I think about him and get a ladder if I have something sharp or spinning fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Tom M said:


> That is a tall ceiling, so much for installing a fixture hoist. I would have no worries doing that.
> 
> I have and Im sure most of us have stood on buckets they can be very convenient height. What amazes me the most with the guy on the three buckets are how he got up on them without other stepping buckets.




A bucket is the perfect height for me when I install a storm door where the porch is 8" down from the threshold.
My bucket is full of screws so it weighs about 25lbs. Very stable.

I would feel less safe on a stepladder, especially one of those little shorty 2 step ladders.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

greg24k said:


> Here is one more tip :laughing:


In Georgetown (Washington, DC) I saw a homeowner trimming bushes on top of a 10' stepladder reaching up like that with shears. He was in shorts and sandals, no shirt for the full effect. That was about 5 years ago so I wonder if he's still alive. No buckets, though.


----------

